# 2005 Yamaha Grizzly 660 worth?



## ezgoer1969 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have just come accross a 2005 Grizzly 660. Unfortunately am awaiting info for hours/mileage etc. Looking online at prices used, I am finding them for 4k-6500. 

So my questions are:

Do these work well for plowing?

What price would pursuad you to buy one used on a whim? (Found one for $2500. Looks clean in pic)

Also, what would be a good match as far as a plow for this model?

Thanx in advance for any and all replies..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

60" blade would be the best match. I would say $3500.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

dunno know on the price,

but a 60" blade would be great with that size of quad.

sublime out


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

2500 for an 05 grizzly 660 is a steal as long as the hours aren't to high and it runs good. i would get that as fast as you can make sure it is not a scam because that is very cheap


----------



## ezgoer1969 (Oct 21, 2008)

After a few emails it seems to be a scam. He apparently is not in the states, and is dealing only with ebay international. Thought it sounded too good to be true. But thanks for all replies..


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i am guessing it was on craigslist because that is a very common scam on craigslist.


----------

